# 2/19/08 - ODNR Announces Nearly $116,000 in Grants to Local Organizations for Spring



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Individual towns, counties, solid waste management districts and soil and water conservation districts across Ohio will benefit this spring from $115,885 in Litter Clean-up Grants from the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR). The grants, which range from $200 to $2,500, are aimed at encouraging community participation in April's Keep Ohio Beautiful Month activities.

More...


----------

